# Central Ohio get together?



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Any takers? I was thinking it might be fun for those of us who haunt the Central Ohio forum to get together this summer, maybe sometime in August...


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

i'd be up for it


----------



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

This was briefly talked about in another thread, I'd be up for it.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

We threw one of these together on here last year for bowfishing. We might come out if it's not after im back at school


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm in! Lady time we tried it got to late and people lost interest. Of suggest string a date, time, and place, then sticking to it though.

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> I'm in! Lady time we tried it got to late and people lost interest. Of suggest string a date, time, and place, then sticking to it though.
> 
> ~^~^~^~^~^
> | Mr. A
> ...


Are you having a stroke?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> Are you having a stroke?


Lol, I'm guessing his had an autocorrect thing on his phone changing the words out.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Northern1 said:


> Lol, I'm guessing his had an autocorrect thing on his phone changing the words out.


Autocorrect plus a few beers = good ole time! 

I'm in for the shindig. We actually already do 2 of these a year calle the OGF crappie tourneys! Although alot less meet n greet than official function. I like meeting people from the forums.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm up for it, lets pick a date time and the spot


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I am up for it, but like anything depends on when and where....life is busy and extra time is hard to find sometimes


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I'm in for the shindig. We actually already do 2 of these a year calle the OGF crappie tourneys! Although alot less meet n greet than official function. I like meeting people from the forums.


You will very possibly see a little change to the next years crappie tourneys to include more of a member get together as part of the event. Somewhat of a return to the beginning roots of OGF. More information around the first of the year..


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok, I'm back from the hospital. As I've said before autocorrect negates the last 8 years of my education.

Sure, I'm in, you just name the time and place!

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Lundy said:


> You will very possibly see a little change to the next years crappie tourneys to include more of a member get together as part of the event. Somewhat of a return to the beginning roots of OGF. More information around the first of the year..


I suggested name tags but then started thinking.. I make some pretty controversial comments sometimes LOL! Eh, whatever! I haven't said anything all that bad! 

Can't wait to hear whats going on!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I suggested name tags but then started thinking.. I make some pretty controversial comments sometimes LOL! Eh, whatever! I haven't said anything all that bad!
> 
> Can't wait to hear whats going on!


Nametags are actually a good idea. I know the OGF "functions" aka tournaments of any kind that I have attended, you dont know whos OGF, whos not, and you always feel awkward asking. Although, I suppose everyone would be OGF lol. But, its still a funny convo to think about....."Are you Northern1? Yeah! Are you MassillonBuckeye? Yeah!" Grown men just shouldn't have such a conversation.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

We could do nametags with real name on and ogf handle...

So what's the preferred venue? Bar, restaurant/bar, park? 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

If i'm meeting all you yahoo's I would like to have a beer while I do it! The one last year up north was at a max and ermas and was a great place to meet. not stuck on the place but it was nice to meet, talk, have few beers, grab bite, etc.

Otherwise, lets meet near a place to go fishing before or after, just an idea! J might break out the smoker for this one....

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

[/IMG]

yes for the drinking then fishing OR fishing then drinking as long as I have a ride home


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

+1 for BBQ.

says pitmaster me.


----------



## mdad85 (May 7, 2013)

Count me in !! sounds like fun.trade lies, errr, stories


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

freshwater_newb said:


> +1 for BBQ.
> 
> says pitmaster me.


If we go this route, we could nab a shelter at a park that has water close by. 

Battelle Darby has a shelter available on Sunday, September 15, from 5 to 10. The only issue, and I forgot about this, is that there is a No Alcohol policy that is strictly enforced...

Or, an OGF could host a BBQ at their place, after fishing. I'd volunteer for this but I don't have the space...

Thoughts?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

What about having it at Blue Limestone in Delaware? They have a couple big pavilions, 3 ponds to fish at, plus its family and kid friendly....... Playground, ball fields, open grassy areas......

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

alum has a big shelter below the dam, not sure how to or if you can reserve it or if it's first come first serve .....with fishing right there or in the lake above, bathrooms and playground

anybody familiar with twin lakes at Shawnee Hills .....we use to be able to access the Jeffery's foreman club years ago, but heard it was donated to Shawnee Hills(the peninsula) ....haven't been that way in years to know anything about it....great place with shelter houses back then....just a thought


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

Barleys Smokehouse has space, bbq, homemade good beer, Scioto across the street. Riverside Dr. & Grandview Ave.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

isnt there an OGF member who is opening a brew pub? maybe we can meet there and break his micro brewery in right.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

While I probably have enough room in my backyard and a well-tuned offset smoker to boot, I've got kids, and this being the internet and all, I'm unlikely to have strangers over to my house like that even if you are all upstanding OGF'ers.

That being said, I would be willing to smoke some pork butts though. 

It would be a pain to do it onsite, wherever that may be, since I'd have to camp there for more than 12 hours or so and someone else would need to truck my rig to wherever and back, and I'll probably end up drunk 'cause 12-15 hrs working a smoker in ones off hours tends to make a man parched...

BUT! I would be willing to smoke the shoulders on my own time and just hotbox it all on the day of the event, IF, and it's a big IF, there were a lot of people RSVP'd to the event. 

Otherwise, it's the same reason I don't do it for my own family unless there is a big event or holiday and we are guaranteed a crowd. It's a ton of work and not undertaken lightly or without due cause. 

In my experience, there is nothing more shameful than 12 lbs of well smoked pork shoulder sitting on a sideboard with no one to consume it all.

Respect your MEAT, people!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I respect my meat enough to debone the ribs I smoke so you don't have to waste time eating around them, how's that? LOL

Newb is right, smoking a pork shoulder is thirsty work, I'd be willing to help him out with smoking, drinking, and transportation of the viddles though.

Great! Now I'm hungry, thanks a lot Newb!

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## fish on!!! (Jul 1, 2013)

Sounds like fun. count me in as long as I don't have to work. I'm from Raymond and don't know anybody from the area so it would be nice to get to know some of you.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

I would be up for it.


----------



## Falcon2542 (May 8, 2012)

Last sunday I took the boat to Buckeye Lake. (papa boos) What a surprise!! I am 65 yrs and havent been to buckeye for over thirty years, it is really nice now, good place for a party! Havent seen buckeye lookin that clean in my lifetime 
Chuck


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm all for it. I'm off on Sundays and Mondays


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'll try to make it as well and see if my 2 sons want to come along, too. Haven't made one yet in all these years, need to put some more faces to names & meet some of the newer members. Cheshire Market at Alum Creek now has a patio that could be used for a meet & greet.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey guys - Despite being the thread-starter, I'm fine with someone taking the lead on this. I am more than happy though to go ahead and plan something if that's okay with the group. 

What I've heard so far:

Alcohol permitted
Fishing before or after
All ages welcome
Food
Nametags with handles

I'm at a conference in Indy until Saturday, but PM me if you want to help me plan, assuming no-one else wants to take over.

Mr. A - You're drafted.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Sir yes sir! Just tell new what you want me to do.

Also, if everyone that would like to attend could tell us where you are coming from it would help us pick a place a central a possible.

I'm in Delaware, city and county.

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm coming from the OSU campus area, and I'll be there probably with a buddy or two if my work schedule permits it, which is somewhat unlikely.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

I'm in Clintonville but will be out of town from the 16th-23rd of july


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah I'm thinking mid to late August to give you guys time to plan your schedule if u want to come...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

This sounds like fun - Count me in.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

We'd be coming from Marysville area.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

Dovans said:


> isnt there an OGF member who is opening a brew pub? maybe we can meet there and break his micro brewery in right.


yes! but we wont be open until novemberish...i definitely want to have something to this effect at some point...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> anybody familiar with twin lakes at Shawnee Hills .....we use to be able to access the Jeffery's foreman club years ago, but heard it was donated to Shawnee Hills(the peninsula) ....haven't been that way in years to know anything about it....great place with shelter houses back then....just a thought


That is actually owned by the Columbus Zoo now. It was donated to them ( actually) sold a few years ago. You may contact the zoo office ands see if it's available to use by the general public now. There are several signs saying it's zoo property now.


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

I'd like to join in, coming from New Albany (NE Columbus).
If we end up at a lake, I'll have an open seat for someone.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

ironman172 said:


> anybody familiar with twin lakes at Shawnee Hills .....we use to be able to access the Jeffery's foreman club years ago, but heard it was donated to Shawnee Hills(the peninsula) ....haven't been that way in years to know anything about it....great place with shelter houses back then....just a thought





DaleM said:


> That is actually owned by the Columbus Zoo now. It was donated to them ( actually) sold a few years ago. You may contact the zoo office ands see if it's available to use by the general public now. There are several signs saying it's zoo property now.


I think I actually know the answer to this one. 

I was there this morning for the wounded warrior volunteering. TAASC, the disabled, outdoor sporting organization which was hosting the warriors, has the lease on much of that peninsula up to, what I believe to be, the Jeffery's foreman club building you are referring to. 

The signage for that building indicates that it is being used by the Columbus zoo for freshwater shellfish study. They've got generators supplying power to that one building for whatever research is going on inside. It is looking pretty shabby with peeling paint, etc.

The rest of the structures there, including a shelter house, are more run down and semi-collapsing. Everything there is overgrown but for paths TAASC has mowed throughout the shoreline area to provide access to their water based activities.

No trespassing signs are everywhere though it seems that TAASC has some agreement from the zoo for all that shoreline access.

I wandered around for quite a bit exploring as there wasn't much for me to do as a non-boat owning volunteer.


----------



## bcrowe2012 (Jun 19, 2013)

freshwater_newb said:


> While I probably have enough room in my backyard and a well-tuned offset smoker to boot, I've got kids, and this being the internet and all, I'm unlikely to have strangers over to my house like that even if you are all upstanding OGF'ers.
> 
> That being said, I would be willing to smoke some pork butts though.
> 
> ...



If we do something like this I'd love to go to it. I love some smoked pork butt and I also make home made sausage, brats, italian etc. I could make a couple batches if anyone was interested in sausage.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Who doesn't love homemade sausage? Yummmm

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Woodside green in gahanna pond and big walnut to fish shelter house with running water and toilets


----------



## bcrowe2012 (Jun 19, 2013)

Mr. A said:


> Who doesn't love homemade sausage? Yummmm
> 
> ~^~^~^~^~^
> | Mr. A
> ...


Yea, we wont buy sausage from the store now. Such a difference in taste. I usually sell it to friends at work as well.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Alcohol permitted?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Not sure call gahanna parks

Carpe Diem


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I dont think there is a park in the state that permits any type of alcohol. Private rec areas possibly public dont think so.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I reserved the mansion shelter at highbanks and posted the info in a new thread. Sept 8, 5:00 to 10:00 p.m. Potluck, and bring your own meet. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm in! See you all there.

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------

